# BC Seeds.....THC 54.3%....?!?!



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Group,
     Anyone ever heard of/dealt with BC Seeds?
Just read of six of their strains with just Stratospheric THC numbers.

Here's a short list...

Pit Bull/Pashmina 33 - 36% THC
Euphoria Unlimited 36% THC
Oracle Bud 45% THC
Infinity Bliss Bud 49% THC
Infinity Bud 53.4% THC
and
"ANNIHILATION BUD" 54.3 % THC. . .  WHAT!?        

I checked out their prices.....how's $7,000- for 10 seeds (or $700 for one seed) sound to you all out there, in M.J. Land?  :holysheep: 

(I'm just a Poor Weed Farmer, and couldn't afford $7000.00 in 10,000 years.   

- What do you all think of THIS?

(Just WHAT are the Highest THC figures that you've ever seen)?

Curious beyond recognition, here!!!

StonedWoodsman   :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

One post will suffice :giggle:


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 18, 2013)

I love how this one seed bank in Canada has strains twice as potent compared to anyone else in the World. All I can say is malarkey!


----------

